

An Introduction to Stock and Options for the Tech Entrepreneur or Startup Employee - birken
http://www.scribd.com/doc/55945011/An-Introduction-to-Stock-Options-for-the-Tech-Entrepreneur-or-Startup-Employee

======
birken
Previous discussion from 3 years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3252290](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3252290)

Seems about time for a repost, this is a really great read for people who are
receiving or considering stock options as part of their compensation.

